# A new Hercules TV miniseries



## dwndrgn (May 20, 2004)

NBC is developing a four-hour miniseries on Hercules directed by Robert Halmi. I wonder if they're doing the original myth story or if it will be based on the tv series.  No clue here.  I hope they go back to the original.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2004)

If they stick to the Greek then it could be really interesting - rather than the TV series bearing the name (did I ever see an episode of that??)


----------



## The Master™ (May 20, 2004)

So, is this the Roman version??? As Hercules is Roman and Heracles is Greek!!! 

Probably be a cartoon version, with Kevin Sorbo voice over!!!

Or an Ares view of the world, with Kevin Smith and his amazing over-acting!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (May 20, 2004)

Looking up info on Heracles or Hercules, whichever one you'd like to use - I found this fun and informative site

http://www.mythweb.com/

Not the place to go for in-depth historical mythological research but pretty good for just general knowledge info.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2004)

Heh, I do like the navbar of that site, and the graphic rollovers.  (in other words, the heads turning when you mouse over the links)


----------

